# Cats Claim Haywood & May Bid For Scola



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Heywood sucks unless you have to guard some other ugly oaf, but we're getting him for 2 million.

https://twitter.com/ESPNSteinLine


> *Marc Stein* ‏@*ESPNSteinLine*  So in today's big amnesty machinations: Bobcats claim Mavs castoff Brendan Haywood & Wolves castoff Darko Milicic now available to masses





> *Marc Stein* ‏@*ESPNSteinLine*  More amnesty scuttle: I'm told Charlotte, New Orleans and Sacramento all have levels of Scola interest and weighing whether to lodge bids


https://twitter.com/ESPNSteinLine


> *Marc Stein* ‏@*ESPNSteinLine*  If all those teams proceed w/actual bids, Scola auction would be five-team affair decided SUN at 5 PM ET. ONLY under-the-cap teams can bid


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Cats claim Heywood& may bid 4 Scola*

Makes sense, he can still hit people and grab some boards. Looking like Charlotte's going to be run-of-the-mill bad next season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kemba Walker...Ramon Sessions
Gerald Henderson...Ben Gordon...Reggie Williams
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist...Jeff Taylor...Jamario Moon
Bismack Biyombo...Tyrus Thomas
Byron Mullens...Brendan Haywood...DeSagana Diop

Their problem is that they have just ZERO scoring up front, their starting PG isn't really a PG, and they lack pretty much anything and everything that makes a team good.

On the other hand, they do have a few promising young players (MKG, Biyombo, Henderson). Kemba Walker just doesn't look anything like a player who can carry an NBA squad. We'll see. They won't be as bad as they were last year, but they won't be good at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No one in that starting lineup can hit 3's with any consistency. It's going to be another rough year in Charlotte.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yall wouldn't start Ben Gordon so that there's at least one scorer in the starting lineup, easing the pressure off the other guys? Can Henderson play SF and MKG brought off the bench?


----------

